# Best Website Making Program?



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I was wondering what you guys thought the best program to make websites is. All I've used is M$ Frontpage when I was learning how to make basic sites.

Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dreamweaver is good
but theres lots of programs and I suspect it also depends on what you ar used to and what level you want


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I would just like a program that will let me be creative without having to look at much code (for I forget a lot of my HTML, although I could easily google it.)

So I guess I would say I am an intermediate at web development.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Are you looking for a free tool or do you mind paying for one? DreamWeaver is _very_ powerful and _very_ popular. It's pricy but the cost might be worth it to those who exploit its capabilities. I believe DreamWeaver allows you to create pages without looking at the raw HTML, unless you want to.

Microsoft's Expression Web is also a good tool. You can read some discussion about it on this forum.

Kompozer is a decent to good free WYSIWYG HTML editor that focuses on generating W3C standards compliant HTML.

Peace...


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

SpyKiller112 said:


> I was wondering what you guys thought the best program to make websites is. All I've used is M$ Frontpage when I was learning how to make basic sites.
> 
> Thanks!


notepad


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

madd74 said:


> notepad


>.>

Thats the first thing I used when I was learning.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you know what the difference is between Exchange Studio and Exchange Web is?

All I know is Studio doesn't offer a free trial, and Web does.


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

SpyKiller112 said:


> >.>
> 
> Thats the first thing I used when I was learning.


Yep, my original website was done in notepad, when I started it some time in 1999 or so. To this day, I still mostly use notepad to edit my files, even though my host uses cPanel, and some times I edit files directly there (which would be more like an online notepad)

notepad is great, because nothing is added to my code, things do not go crazy if I save, and of course, it is free!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I prefer Dreamweaver, (although I did not like the cost) and now there is a really good css site creator from tabled websites program that I found that couples nicely with dreamweaver.

It works nicely but you will want to refine the output somewhat.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> now there is a really good css site creator from tabled websites program


Neat! I'll have to check it out! :up:

Peace...


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2008)

i have used dreamweaver.. its good and easy for a newbie...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

rick22 said:


> i have used dreamweaver.. its good and easy for a newbie...


Easy for a newbie? I don't know if I agree with that but given its popularity it will be easy for a newbie to get help with it.

I'm NOT a DreamWeaver user but I was called to the house of a friend to help her figure out how to use DreamWeaver so she could make changes to her site and upload them. I was able to figure out how to get what she wanted done but only because I already had an idea of what needed to be done and I just needed to find the areas in DreamWeaver to accomplish those things.

DreamWeaver is a powerful tool, no doubt about that, but its UI can be a bit intimidating upon first glance.

Peace...


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2008)

yes man.. i learned it on dreamweaver...
but i tried it myself alone... with the tutorials from the internet..


----------



## Caspian1 (Feb 7, 2008)

For free .. nothing beats Notepad. 

I'm a newb and using Dreamweaver CS3. I know some HTML and have played with some CSS, but Dreamweaver allows you to to do a lot with limited programing skill. 

I've used Frontpage (an older version) before, but find Dreamweaver CS3 to be better in almost every way. It gives you easy access to the main element you will be using, if you know any html, you can learn a lot more rapidly using the code views to see how the code is inserted. Dreamweaver CS3 does not use a lot of extra code in the and also keeps your code the same, in terms of layout, when you switch views. This is pretty helpful. 

See if you can get it on trial. If you are used to MS stuff the User Interface (UI) will spin you around a little bit, but overall it is better than MS products once you adjust to it. I would recommend trying a Lynda tutorial to help you learn the UI and where the tools you need are or just start playing with it. 

Dreamweavers help (the option that is built into the system) is pretty, but overall, it is difficult to use it to answer your questions. That's my only complaint with Dreamweaver so far.


----------

